# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Liber ose videoudhezime per LINUX

## Kermilli

Mirembrema te gjitheve,nqs ka mundesi dikush ketu ne forum te veje ose te me tregoje ndonje link ne SHQIP per Mesimet e LINUX

----------


## Abrakatabra83

haha......

----------


## user010

Nuk ke përse i shmang faqet në Anglisht, nuk është nevojë të mësosh gjithë Anglishten, një bazë krejt minimale bashkë me disa terma teknike mjaftojnë.

Pastaj po ke vështirësi me termat teknike-angleze të ndihmojmë dhe ne se shumë ngelëm rreth e vërdallë në forum me temat e tjera.

----------


## didii

po ne anglisht , a mund te hidhni ? flm

----------


## user010

Supozojmë se fillon me damn small linux ose ubuntu lite (ka documentation shumë të mirë, ja vlen!), e rekomandojë për kë do një sistem të lehtë. 

Shëmbulla përdorimi Small Damn Linux: instalim, *live cd*, flash drive, ose run in Windows. 


1. Një tutorial (përshkrim dhe links) për versionet e vogla 
http://bengross.com/smallunix/

[U]2. Damn small linux on windows
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/run-damn-small-linux-in-windows/

3. Damn small linux për flash drive nën Windows
http://www.pendrivelinux.com/all-in-one-usb-dsl/



*Linux Tutorials*

1. University of surrey UNIX tutorial 
Një fillim i mirë për ata që duan të njohin gjërat më thellë është pjesa e unix, (unix është baza posht linux, pra nuk keni nevojë të keni një sistem unix që të punoni me këtë tutorial), gjithashtu nuk luan shumë rol ça linux version keni, sepse me këtë tutorial punon në command line level.
Unix tutorial

2. Gjëra bazë për linux
Kalimi në linux kërkon të dish pak gjëra që lidhen me linux në përgjithësi, pra ja vlen të shikohet kjo faqe
40 linux related terminologies 

3. Lubuntu tutorial
Për ata që duan të shkojnë direkt tek linux, ka plot plot tutorials, por për një krejt fillestar nuk doja të rekomandojë një linux tutorial të përgjithshëm, ajo që ka rëndësi është dikush mos të humbi kurajën, dhe një mënyrë për mos tu mërzitur është të fillosh me një tutorial i cili është fiks për versioni e linux që ti ke, pra për Lubuntu, ça tjetër (është shumë documentation i mirë, ka dhe video tutorials)
Lubuntu documentation 


4. Damn Small Linux
Për deri sa materiali për DSLinux nuk është i madh kjo faqe ja vlenë
Daamns Small Linux Tutorials (Installing, Windows interaction, linux basic steps)

5. Ubuntu local language
Sigurisht nga versionet e mëdha ubuntu është shumë lart, për ata që dinë një gjuhë të huaj (italisht, greqisht, gjermanisht.. nuk bëhet fjalë për Anglsiht) mund të shikojnë këtu
Ubuntu local language support


*Kush ka mundësi do ishte mirë të propozonte edhe tutorials të tjera, sidomos të përgjithshëm për deri sa nuk ka as një të tillë këtu*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pasi ke ecur mjaft thellë (si fillim është mirë mos të humbasësh kohë për cilin version të vësh, pasi të futesh pakë më thelë do e gjesh vetë ça ke nevojë) mund të shikosh dhe versione (distributions) të tjera, rëndësi ka të nisesh.

Nga distribution e mëdha para disa vitesh kisha provuar debian dhe më pëlqente, sot besoj se ubuntu ka arritur shumë lart ubuntu por dhe versionet e tjera vlen ti ekzaminosh, secili ka nevoja të ndryshme top 10 ose top 7 ose wikipedia list

----------


## user010

Okay didii me që do të nisesh nga e para.. cili është opsioni më i lehtë për ty, instalim të linux në hard drive, live CD, virtualization?

Që mos të të ngatërrojë një ide shumë e mirë dhe interesante është kjo këtu, për mua ja vlen si fillim, për arsye të instalimit të lehtë.. pastaj nuk ke dhe telashe të tjera si partition ose frika mos prish diçka.

Shikoje dhe po nuk kupton diçka na thuaj. :shkelje syri: 

Pra ec me këtë hap një herë, vendos linux.

----------


## Kermilli

> Supozojmë se fillon me damn small linux ose ubuntu lite (ka documentation shumë të mirë, ja vlen!), e rekomandojë për kë do një sistem të lehtë. 
> 
> Shëmbulla përdorimi Small Damn Linux: instalim, *live cd*, flash drive, ose run in Windows. 
> 
> 
> 1. Një tutorial (përshkrim dhe links) për versionet e vogla 
> http://bengross.com/smallunix/
> 
> [U]2. Damn small linux on windows
> ...


Faleminderit shume
Si perfundim vura Ubuntu 10, eshte shume i lehte ne perdorim 

Te FALENDEROJ edhe njehere per Ndihmen , dhe nqs ke mundesi per tutoriale te reja vendosi pasi gjithmone do ta na jene te nevojshme dhe te vlefshme

----------


## didii

> Okay didii me që do të nisesh nga e para.. cili është opsioni më i lehtë për ty, instalim të linux në hard drive, live CD, virtualization?
> 
> Që mos të të ngatërrojë një ide shumë e mirë dhe interesante është kjo këtu, për mua ja vlen si fillim, për arsye të instalimit të lehtë.. pastaj nuk ke dhe telashe të tjera si partition ose frika mos prish diçka.
> 
> Shikoje dhe po nuk kupton diçka na thuaj.
> 
> Pra ec me këtë hap një herë, vendos linux.


FLM  :buzeqeshje:  KU ESHTE PROGRAMI KETU? CFARTE BEJ ME KETE?

----------


## user010

*@Kërmilli* gëzohem që po ecën! Rëndësi ka të mësohesh pak me linux, mos të mërzitesh në fillim. Sa për tutorial ka plot, ti në cilin drejtim interesohesh më shumë... drejtim akademik linux kernel, programming etc, music-video-games, përdorim i përgjithshë... sa mundemi do ndihmojmë.

Për deri sa vure ubuntu, ke siguruar tutorials më të mira dhe të plota, kam vendosur më sipër një link për ubuntu documentation i cili është për gjuhë të tjera, jasht Anglishtes. Më tej vizito faqen e ubuntu (ose google: ubntu tutorials, ubuntu documentation)... por dhe unë mbase do vendos diçka herën tjetër. 

*@Didii*... ha ha je pak dembele ti më duket  :buzeqeshje: , nëpërmjet link-ut që shkruan "këtu" atje lartë (ja prapë ku e ke http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/virtualization-free-in-windows-linux-installation/) do i gjesh të gjitha, nejse nuk ta prish qejfin :arushi:  njeri ty, po vendos një foto më poshtë

Adresat nuk janë të qarta në foto, ja ku janë që të dyja:
1. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/deskt...dows-installer
2. askubuntu.com/questions/690/what-is-the-difference-between-ubuntu-and-its-derivatives

----------

